# Titanium exhaust - what do you use for cleaning?



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

What do you guys with expensive titanium exhausts use for cleaning?

Any first hand experience? Maybe the detailing experts on here?

Exhaust is full titanium straight through, hand made, and was mega bucks. So damaging it by using the wrong stuff or doing the wrong thing would be a shame really.

I've searched the net and it comes up with literally everything you can think of. Some use their normal metal polish stuff for stainless exhausts, some Nevr Dull, some regular soap and some even kitchen cleaner. Nothing I would like to try though - LOL


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Alloy wheel cleaner will take allot off, how ever tar spots are tricky as they get melted on when the exhaust is hot. Clay bar removes most of it, if not I use Grey scotch brite which is very soft, then polish the fine swirls out.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

It's titanium so I'd think you could use anything. I use peek on my ss exhaust n cleans it up a treat.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Apparently you can't as some things will destroy the matt finish of the titanium exhaust. At least that's what I came up with my research. Interested to see what you guys think and what you use for yours.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

I asked this question over on detailing world a few years ago & was recommended Autosol or WD40.

I just stick to water & a cloth to keep mine clean


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your information with us mate.

So far I've used a towel with regular water and Meguiars shampoo too while hand washing the car. Worked well and will probably just stick to that and not risk damaging the look of it by using silly things.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I use WD 40 on my bike exhaust, Akra titanium full system, works for me !!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Like p.bro64 said I use WD40 on my car's... Always works for for. :thumbsup:


----------



## uncle (Jun 6, 2012)

RXXXIV said:


> Apparently you can't as some things will destroy the matt finish of the titanium exhaust. At least that's what I came up with my research. Interested to see what you guys think and what you use for yours.


PH neutral car shampoo if its safe for the paintwork it will be for the exhaust. And for stubborn exhaust soot use Autosol metal polish should come out like new :thumbsup:


----------

